# We are looking for master cheff



## isaac weiss

Hello dear 
We are looking for creative person in sushi business
Must be creative comeup with new items
New sauces fancy rolls 
If u fit this match or know of someone please let me know we are located in new york 

Thanx
Isaac


----------

